# John Love on Satan’s deception of the Jews



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 13, 2022)

In a condition so awful, but, blessed be the God of their fathers, not absolutely exclusive of hope, Christians behold the present Jewish people; and, therefore, their bowels of compassion are moved towards them. That they possess some knowledge of Divine truth we deny not. This view of things, however, while it excites our wonder, increases our concern. We are grieved to see an unhappy people sinning against so much admitted light; and our indignation is roused, not merely against the subjects of this error and rebellion, but against the infernal deceiver, the author of delusion, the sacrilegious perverter of the truth, and of the right ways of the Lord.

At the sight of sacred truth abused, and of immortal souls deceived and led captive, our souls are set on fire; we feel the rising enmity which the original promise announces; and, while no hope is entertained for the author of evil, we wish to alarm and rescue his deluded captives, by putting energy into the truths they acknowledge, and by disjoining these truths from the uncongenial mass of error wherewith they have been loaded and contaminated.

For the reference, see John Love on Satan’s deception of the Jews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks, Daniel. To the end of John Love's burden, this – _A Poet Arises In Israel_ – was written:


----------

